# بعد الموضوع ده تحدي هاتبقو اساتذه كمبيوتر اكتر من 200 صوره تحدي



## ehap012 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد معاكو ازيكو عاملين ايه 
يارب بي الخير
مش هاكتر ولا هاطول في السلامات
موضوعنا النهارده كبير وخطير
من الاخر تحدي لو قريتوه صح وبي الراحه هاتبقو اساتذه كمبيوتر
تجميع الجهاز من الالف لي الياء
وبي اكتر من 150صوره عن كل وادق التفاصيل
بس مطلوب منك حبه تركيز
حبه صبر
واي شه تحتاجو قولو عليه وعلقو بي راحتكو بس لما الموضوع يخلص مش هانكتر في الكلام خلاص نخش
بسم الصليب
اولا نتعرف علي الجهاز اللي هانجمعه
البرسيوسور من نوع ايه ام ديamd
وده اشكال ليه بين قوسين( ليه الايه ام ديamd والفروق بينه وبين الانتل والكلام ده هايبان من المناقشات بعد كده)تفاعلو مع الموضوع عشان نستفيد اكتر
ده البرسيسور ايه ام ديamd
عقل الجهاز
















وده مناظر خلفيه ليه















طبعا فيه فروق واختلافات هاناقشها لو ربنا اراد المرات اللي جايه ( نجمه واحد)
نخش بقي علي المكان اللي هايركب فيه البروسيسور 
المازر بوردmotherboard
من نوع جيجا بايت The Gigabyte M78GPM-UD2H
ده شكلها





مازر بورد جيجابايت فور شانل رام
يعني اربع اماكن لي الرامات خمس اماكن لي الساتا
5sata
فيها بيلت اين فيجا كارد يعني مدمع معها كارد شاشه 512 وينفع برضه تحط كارت شاشه خارجي بيلت اوت
وميززات كتير( نجمه اتنين) 
بعد كده نخش علي الفيجا كارت الشاشه ملحوظه المارز بورد دي فيها كارت شاشه محترم بس برضه هانكمل الموضع علي انها مفهاش كارت شاشه عشان لو حد حابب يعرف او يشوف
دي شكل من اشكال كروت الفيجا





وده شكل كمان





وخلينا شغالين علي الاخير ده
امكانياته معقوله(نجمه تلاته خليكو مركزين في موضوع النجوم يعني بعد كده ممكن نكتر الكلام فيه)
بس لو حد حاب يعرف اكتر
نخش بقي علي الهاردديسك hard disk 
فيه من انواع وماركات زي الويسترن ديجيتال والماكستور
ساتا
مفيش اي دي الان (نجمه 4)
دهشكل الهاردديسك كللكو طبعا عارفينه










ده منظر خلفي لي الهارد الساتا





ده ساتا







الفرق بين الهارد الساتا والايدي ايه
زي كده





العريض ده الاصفر هو الاي دي
بينما الاحمر هو الساتا
بيركبو كده





وعمتا مفيش اي دي الا القديم دلوقتي
وكده بيركبو في الريتر او الدفي دي





وده منظر عام





ده شكل كابل الباور ساتا كبل الباور ساتا










ايه رايكو فيه اسهل من كده
بعد كده نخش علي الكيسه
ودي انوعها كتير وبي الهبل بس الافضل في السوق اللي من نوع الدولفين
وده شكلها

















ومالكوش دعوه بي اسم الشركه يعلم ربنا مش اعلان 

وده شكل تاني بس مش دولفين بس ممتاز




​ايه رايكو يارب ميكونش فيه اسهل من كده
نخش علي اللي بعده في المشاركه الجايه​


----------



## ehap012 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ده شكل الكيسه اللي هانجمع فيها






نخش بقي في الجد
ده شكل المكان اللي هايركب فيه البروسيسور






ركزو فيالصوره اللي جايه وركزو في اتجاه الاسهم






اضغط علي اليد بي الراحه






ارفع اليد بقي 






نجيب بقي البرسيسور ونجي عشان نحطه في مكانه وركزو في الكام صوره الجاييين






ركوز قوي في اتجاه الاسهم وبي الراحه












وبعد كده ندوس علي اليد بي الراحه






وهايكون الشكل بعد التركيب كده






بس خلاص اهم من كده بعد كده المروحه الفانه المروحه يعني
ده شكل المروحهبتاعت الايه ام ديamd





وده منظر جانبي ليها وركزو علي اليد اللي حوليها دايره حمرا






وده منظر خلفي ليها وخلي بالكو من المعجون بتاع التبريد






بعد كده نخش علي تركيب المروحه او الفانه 
نركبها الفانه علي البروسيسور وبراحه ونحط الفاتحه مكانها زي كده























هاتبقي كده







وبعد كده نركب باور المروحه زي كده بي الظبط






وده الشكل النهائي بعد تركيب الفانه






بعد كده نخش علي تركيب الرامات
اولا ده مكان الرامات





برضه فكروني نتكلم عن الرامات شويتين(نجمه خمسه)

اضغض بي الراحه






بس ركز في المشقبيه كويس





ولما تتغض والضغضه صح القفلين هايقفلو لوحدهم





ها الموضع صعب ولا كويس
نكمل


----------



## ehap012 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*ركزو في الدواير الحمرا اللي فوق*
*نجي بقي لي تركيب الباور*
*ركزوووووووووووو*
*ركزووووووووووو*
*ركزوووو*
*ده مكان الباور في المازربورد*






وده الكابل اللي في الباور بتاع الكيسه اللي هايتركب في المازر بورد






كده هو











بس 
نخش علي الهارد ديسك
وده عادي تركبه علي طول بدون مشاكل













وتوصيلته اهه
دجي وصله الباورساتا والساتا 







بي تركب هنا في المازر بورد





كده هو





وده مكانها في الهارد ديسك نفسه





بس نخش علي الدفي دي او الريتر سي دي
ده شكل الكيسه قبل ما نركب الدفيدي





بي نشيل الجزء ده





نركب الدفيدي






وهي هي موضوع الساتا والباور






وبرضه بيركبو هنا












وهنا






بعد كده نركب كارت الفيجا ولو اننا مش محتاجينه في المارز بورد دي لان فيها بس فيه ناس بي تحب تركب كارت خارجي

ده كارت الشاشه





ده المكان اللي هايركب فيه كات الشاشه اوا لفيجا






نشيل المكان ده عشان نعرف نركبه











ونركب كده بي الظبط





ركزو في المشقبيه اللي علي الدايره






ونقفل بي المسمار





ده مكان كارت الفيجا بعد التركيب





ها كده خلصنا تركيب كات الفيجا​


----------



## ehap012 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

نخش بقي علي اهم شئ بيتعب الناس ديما التوصيلات الصغيره
Installing Front Panel Headers
اللي هي بتاعت الباور اللي بي نشغل بيها الكيسه او بي نرسترها
ده شكلها ومكانها في المازر بورد











وبي تركب كده ناخد بالنا من ان كل واحده مكتوب عليها رمز نفس الرمز علي المازر بورد






ده بعد التركيب كل البينات






نيجي بقي لي تركيب اليو اس بي اللي قدام في الكيسه
مكانه في المازر بورد اهو

















وبعدين الاديو مكانه اهو











ده بقي شكل الكيسه بعد التجميع من جوه

























خلاص كده جمعنها ناقص بقي تنزيل الويندوز وكده خلاص
فيه كذا موضع لي تنزيلات الويدوزهاحط ليكانته 
وليكو عندي موضوع لي ويندوز فيستا وويندوز سفن​


----------



## ehap012 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب يعجبكو
ويتثبت


----------



## b3bo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*شرح بمنتهى الجمال عن جد
تسلم ايدك
واحلى تقيم الك اخى العزيز
واكيد متابع

ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك
*


----------



## ehap012 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *شرح بمنتهى الجمال عن جد
> تسلم ايدك
> واحلى تقيم الك اخى العزيز
> واكيد متابع
> ...



ربنا يخليك لي زوقك ولي كلامك
شكرا
كل اللي احبه بس اننا اولادنا الاقباط يكون في اديهم مهنه او صنعه اوشئ يتميزو بيه عن الاخرين وفي نفس الوقت 
يقدرو يعمل بيه مصدر دخ او علي الاقل يكون عندهم علم بيه


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الروعه ومجهود كبير

شكرا جدا​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*مجهود كبير جدا جدا
شرح و صور غاية في الروعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ehap012 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليكو ويخلي المنتدي الجميل ده
وياريت تشاركوني
واللي يعجبه الموضوع او ينتقد انا تحت امركو كلنا بي نتعلم


----------



## ehap012 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الروعه ومجهود كبير
> 
> شكرا جدا​



ربنا يخليك يا نهيسي
وتحت امرك


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

